# Japshow Drifters.



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Quality 

Sorry for the pictures, they really don't do the guys justice ...



















Where'd he go ....


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Good pics there matey. Take it you didn't get any pics of the idiot that decided that he wanted to try and drift his Bee-R 33GTR. What a nob.. £20+K of car that is set up for track use and he was trying to drift it and break every carbon panel on it. Some people don't deserve cars like that.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

To be honest, I was in total shock.
I couldn't take pictures, it was just wrong.

The Bee-R is a track oriented car and a really fine one at that.
_*Trying*_ to drift her a total shame in my opinion.
The poor car was trying its hardest to squat down and get round a corner.
The sound of the skirts scraping was really difficult to take.

Fair play to the owner, he must have bigger cahuna's and much deeper pockets than me.

If you are reading, please, please, please get the car on a track where she belongs.
TOTB, Track Attack. Put your name down mate.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Bandit said:


> Good pics there matey. Take it you didn't get any pics of the idiot that decided that he wanted to try and drift his Bee-R 33GTR. What a nob.. £20+K of car that is set up for track use and he was trying to drift it and break every carbon panel on it. Some people don't deserve cars like that.





Bajie said:


> To be honest, I was in total shock.
> I couldn't take pictures, it was just wrong.
> 
> The Bee-R is a track oriented car and a really fine one at that.
> ...


 please tell me this didn't happen.....  .... 

Thankfully i missed this....


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Pulse D said:


> please tell me this didn't happen.....  ....
> 
> Thankfully i missed this....


Yup. See it with my own two eyes. Very distressing to watch.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Pulse D said:


> please tell me this didn't happen.....  ....
> 
> Thankfully i missed this....


I saw it 
First we have to move Zx out the way so it does not run him over, it still nearly hits Chris (600bhp 200 SX), gives us a get of the way plebs look and then goes onto the drift track


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

haha the first two pics are a mate of mine good pics:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

shame if the bee*r is used for that oh dear


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Don`t worry people I heard that the Bee-R was being driven by his kid - you know, the same one that logs on and posts utter s**t  

The guy is a lying tool....trying to drift the Bee-R proved that he was.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

You guys are telling me that the owner of this car was drifting?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, I saw it too. I dont really think the owner knows/realises what this car is designed to do. Too much money and trying to show off me thinks! Did look :smokin: in the flesh though.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I think its whats called "more money than sence" !

But to be fair to the chap, its his car, if he fancy's a play then thats his perrogative [sp?]


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

To be honest, I was very surprised as there were a few GTR's which went out onto the "Drift" area.
I can understand a rear wheel drive car doing this but thought there could be a variety of damage done to a GTR as the car would constantly be trying to get power through to the front wheels.
Surely this would be bad for some parts of the drive train/diffs.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

There are a few GTR's which have been converted to RWD and are used for drifting, whether these were the ones you saw I don't know, I wasn't there! 

I do have this short video of the Bee-R 'drifting' though!

http://www.performancejapcars.co.uk/car_vids/BeeRDrifting.wmv

Alex B


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it did look nice in the flesh. shame it chose to run on the drift track, but not the 1/4 mile

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Alex j B said:


> There are a few GTR's which have been converted to RWD and are used for drifting, whether these were the ones you saw I don't know, I wasn't there!
> 
> I do have this short video of the Bee-R 'drifting' though!
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Power oversteer does not drifting make. 
T


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Trev said:


> Don`t worry people I heard that the Bee-R was being driven by his kid - you know, the same one that logs on and posts utter s**t
> 
> The guy is a lying tool....trying to drift the Bee-R proved that he was.


Dont worry people i heard a rumor on the internet  as the vid shows the car was driven by the owner and then by me  

Im not his kid.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> not his kid.


Well you can`t be as you don`t post utter toss.

So is your mate for real then? Does he really have a forum frendly kid?


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry but he must be a total idiot if you ask me - i watched a short clip of it!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Trev said:


> Well you can`t be as you don`t post utter toss.
> 
> So is your mate for real then? Does he really have a forum frendly kid?


The times ive met him he has been very friendly and a real GTR fan  

He told me he does have a mouthy teenage son  



Barrie said:


> Sorry but he must be a total idiot if you ask me - i watched a short clip of it!


The car in your avatar zoomed round doing circly skids all day 

Is it so wrong for a GTR owner to want to have a bit of fun in his car in a safe controlled environment ?

I think that he saw how much fun we are having in the drift arena and just wanted to join in


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

4WD enabled GTR is not meant for drifting (IMHO) 

and neither are mini's










taken at my local circuit a few weeks back - pretty much standard Mini attempting to drift....and failing miserably


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

hahaha fair play lex looked pretty cool mate :smokin:


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

*GTR*

I heard there is a system to your ecu to swtich from AWD to RWD. My friend told me it was a bolt on. They sell it on some website. If u can do it to a subaru impreza STI 96. There should be a bolton to convert back and forth from AWD to RWD.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Hustlehouston said:


> I heard there is a system to your ecu to swtich from AWD to RWD. My friend told me it was a bolt on. They sell it on some website. If u can do it to a subaru impreza STI 96. There should be a bolton to convert back and forth from AWD to RWD.


A torque split controller, perhaps? (set it to 0/100 ought to do the trick  )
I think a HICAS lockout bar is also needed for a GTR.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Its a Grid controller. Or similar. However the gtr only tends to send a minimal amount of power to the front on such slow speed low 'G' stuff.

I remember this place having a chuckle when Guy posted his old clips of tyre killing from back in the day.

Perhaps there are a few too many people interested in talking about skylines rather than actually using them.

That being said I have to admit I did think this was possibly taking the drift anything ethos a car too far. Lex did well to get it to do what it did, personally I didnt want to touch it as i would have put money on it braking !!! lol

J.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I wasn't trying to bad mouth any of the guys who took their cars on the drift area, its their choice.
My problem with the Bee-R was that everything I have seen/read/heard about the car is it is set up for track work, not drifting.
I have not met or spoken to the owner, and don't want to seem snidey toward him. Just feel that particular car is set up more for the track, where she will make a very positive impression on anyone who watches.

Seeing the difference between the rear wheel drive cars drifting and the GTR's even my eyes new which ones were set up for this and which were not.
My car isn't set up for this, so I didn't try. even if it was, my skills would need a much larger area 
Again, I'm not meaning to be rude to any guys here who went out, its really not my style.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

You're right mate.

And neither I nor Lex would even begin to try and convince anyone that the Bee-R car was setup for anything other than track or drag work - drag I reckon from how much it was squatting. Its just that the owner was a nice chap who fancied having some fun in his car in a safe environment, 10 out of 10 to him for not trying it on a roundabout and finding out the hard way that it wasnt suited for it.

I used to love taking the Bomber out for a bit of sideways action, woke up the boss of Turbo Slippers iirc at about 2am !!!    

Hope you're well fella - you should have come up and had a spin round in the Orange.

J.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Just watched the video of the bee r attempted drift and all i can say is what a way to totally dissregard a peice of quality engineering....i just dont see the point in trying what he did.........ho hum. If it ever came up for sale...wouldnt be for me now seeing what its been through makes you wonder what else has been tryed in it. 

Im not saying that something like that should be kept in a glass case with a "break Glass" sign on but why not use it for its intended purpose?:nervous:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

bladerider said:


> YHope you're well fella - you should have come up and had a spin round in the Orange.
> 
> J.



Cheers mate

Lex invited Alex and Rob in to the drift area but it was kind of busy in there.
I was going over to have a chat when you were getting some of the tyres from the van but you looked kind of busy.

Won't make that mistake again  and look forward to a drift session


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Geordieboy said:


> .....If it ever came up for sale...wouldnt be for me now seeing what its been through makes you wonder what else has been tryed in it....



Yep - you're dead right, it might have been used on a track or a drag strip where it would have actually had to rev and use gears and everything !!!

   

pmsl


----------



## dirtbox (Mar 27, 2006)

to anyone who thinks putting the bee in the drift arena is wrong then its sad, harmless fun is what lifes all about a? ps switchable 4wd is on the bee. no harm done!


----------



## dirtbox (Mar 27, 2006)

oh and one more thing if and when the bee is up 4 tracks and grabs
it will be in top form, the owner is not shy of spending money on it in any way. oh and as 4 it looks set up 4 track and drag well it was set 4 fa as it had just had the shocks rebuilt and was awaiting the set up date, as in booked in. not having a go at anyone, just think maybe facts are better than guesses.


----------

